# brute force clutch problems



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

hello i am a newbie on here i have just bought a 05 brute force 750 and i have a few issues with it the first is when i hit the gas it seams to hesitate and will not try and wheelie atal but is fine through the rest ov the rev range my mate has the same year quad and his will wheelie of the line no problems i think some is down to my carb not set up right the bike is totally stock also i thought the clutch was slipping so i pulled the casing of to check the belt and i have around 29 on the deflection so i no it needs to be set tighter but when i had the cover of i noticed that inbetween the primary sheaves and the belt i had about a 4mm space is this right i only run 25" executioners and has standard springs am i better of changing the springs when i set the belt or leave the standard ones in as i would like to get gud low end power thanks for reading this and i think this forum is great


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The hesitation you are feeling is most likely due to your belt not being in proper deflection. Tighten the belt, and that should solve all your problems. You shouldnt need any different springs for those tires, but if you still feel you need more low end after tightening the belt, you can install an Almond secondary spring from EPI and see if you like it.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks yes i will set the deflection tomorrow what would it be best to set it at i have looked on the some ov the post and some recomend to be on the tighter side around 22 mm is that right thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah around 22 or 23 should be fine. a little on the tight side. up to 27mm is still acceptable. but most like to run anywhere from 22mm to 25mm


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks for your help.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

i just though i would let yous no that i set the belt deflection and it has made a difrence thank you all for your help


----------

